

The Magdeburg Water Bridge - otherwise
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2011/04/incredible-magdeburg-water-bridge-in.html

======
ugh
Wow, what a blatant rip-off of a Wikipedia article! Here it is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magdeburg_Water_Bridge>

Oh, well, at least they name and link the source. Still, the Wikipedia article
provides more information (especially links) and is better laid out, this
ripoff provides no additional value.

Flagged because of the yuck factor.

